
Apple developed 7-inch iPad alongside current model - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/10/08/apple_developed_7_inch_ipad_alongside_current_model_rumor.html
======
TomasSedovic
It sounds perfectly feasible to me. Apple is no stranger to prototyping.

That doesn't mean it's gonna be shipped any more than that code you've written
for that new project idea you were exploring.

